

Bitcoin Development Visualized - sillysaurus2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVGEbtIBxIE

======
sillysaurus2
I know posting Youtube videos to HN is somewhat dubious, but this is really
the spiffiest programming visualization hack I've ever seen. The most
tasteful, too.

The author says it was created with
[http://code.google.com/p/gource](http://code.google.com/p/gource)

Maybe it's just Gource that's spiffy, though.

